# 3D-Blu-ray über PC am LED-TV sehen!  Möglich???



## PinKing (27. August 2011)

*3D-Blu-ray über PC am LED-TV sehen!  Möglich???*

Kann ich eine 3D-Blu-ray vom PC aus auf meinem 3D-LED-TV im Wohnzimmer abspielen?
Ich hab das "Samsung SH-B123L" S-ATA-Laufwerk und "PowerDVD 10 Ultra 3D".
Bisherige Versuche scheiterten. Ich befürchte, es gibt gar keine BR-Laufwerke, die mit dem 3D-Format klarkommen...

Danke für jeden Tipp


----------



## axxo (28. August 2011)

*AW: 3D-Blu-ray über PC am LED-TV sehen!  Möglich???*

Solange das Laufwerk BluRay lesen kann geht das klar (ist das selbe Format), wichtig ist nur das du eine Power DVD Version hast die 3D kann und eine Hdmi 1.4 Schnittstelle, Hdmi 1.3 usw kann nämlich kein 3D Bild übertragen.


----------



## INU.ID (28. August 2011)

*AW: 3D-Blu-ray über PC am LED-TV sehen!  Möglich???*

Genau, die Graka muß einen HDMI 1.4 Anschluß haben. Und auch wenn seit letztem Jahr die Angabe einer HDMI-Versionsnummer bei Kabeln (eigentlich, siehe: HDMI-FAQ) verboten ist (und ab Januar 2012 auch bei Geräten) das Kabel muß afaik auch 1.4 kompatibel sein.

Du kannst ja auch am PC 3D-Filme schauen, und der Graka ist es egal ob du einen PC-Bildschirm oder einen TV an die HDMI-Buchse anklemmst. Es muß nur vom Laufwerk/der PC-Graka bis zum Bildschirm alles HDMI 1.4 unterstützen.

MFG

PS: Kabel-Ratgeber: Alles über HDMI 1.4, 1.3 und ältere Versionen



> *Sind je nach HDMI-Version spezielle Kabel erforderlich?
> *
> Sofern  die Steckergröße passt, eignen sich normalerweise auch ältere  HDMI-Kabel für neue HDMI-Anschlüsse etwa mit 3D-Übertragung. Wer also  bereits ein HDMI-Kabel hat, kann einfach ausprobieren, ob es Bild und  Ton vom Blu-ray-Player zum Fernseher überträgt. Bei einem Neukauf  sollten Sie auf das Logo auf Kabel und Verpackung achten: Laut neuer  Kennzeichnungspflicht gibt es vier Kabeltypen (siehe Bildergalerie  „HDMI-Versionen im Überblick“): Die „HDMI-Standard“- Variante garantiert  alle Funktionen, die bis HDMI 1.2a möglich sind, „HDMI High Speed“ bis  einschließlich Version 1.4a. Beide Kabeltypen gibt’s als  Ethernet-Variante, die zusätzlich die Netzwerkverbindung mit maximaler  Geschwindigkeit garantiert. Kabel ohne die entsprechende Kennzeichnung  können funktionieren, *müssen aber nicht*.


----------



## riedochs (28. August 2011)

*AW: 3D-Blu-ray über PC am LED-TV sehen!  Möglich???*

Wir haben von Panasonic einen Plasma und Bluray Player (beides 3D) und der Händler hat uns damals zu einem HDMI 1.4 Kabel geraten. Billig war das Kabel nicht, am Preis des Gesamtpaketes aber nicht mehr wirklich ausschlaggebend. Wenn man die erste 3D Bluray anschaut ist das alles vergessen.


----------



## TK-Krumbach (18. November 2011)

*AW: 3D-Blu-ray über PC am LED-TV sehen!  Möglich???*

Das heißt also, dass ich nur über ein HDMI-Kabel (welches wiederum kein 120 Hz für 3D-Spiele überträgt) 3D-Filme ansehen kann?


----------

